# Marcello Foa nominato nuovo presidente della Rai



## juventino (27 Luglio 2018)

Marcello Foa è stato nominato nuovo presidente della Rai. Il giornalista, allievo di Indro Montanelli e con un passato a Il Giornale, gestisce un blog personale, con un buon seguito, da circa 10 anni ed è attualmente AD del gruppo editoriale Timedia Holding SA di Melide (Svizzera) e del quotidiano Corriere del Ticino. Foa ha comunicato su Facebook la propria emozione per l’incarico ringraziando il premier Conte, i vice-premier Salvini e Di Maio è il sottosegretario Giorgetti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marcello Foa è stato nominato nuovo presidente della Rai. Il giornalista, allievo di Indro Montanelli e con un passato a Il Giornale, gestisce un blog personale, con un buon seguito, da circa 10 anni ed è attualmente AD del gruppo editoriale Timedia Holding SA di Melide (Svizzera) e del quotidiano Corriere del Ticino. Foa ha comunicato su Facebook la propria emozione per l’incarico ringraziando il premier Conte, i vice-premier Salvini e Di Maio è il sottosegretario Giorgetti.


Come al solito non mancano le polemiche sterili ed inutili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2018)

Non so chi sia ma ho letto che in passato ha esposto critiche contro Mattarella e che dieci gioni fa ha querelato l'Espresso. Già mi piace


Ovviamente gli schifosi di Repubblica hanno cominciato la loro campagna contro


----------



## fabri47 (27 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia ma ho letto che in passato ha esposto critiche contro Mattarella e che dieci gioni fa ha querelato l'Espresso. Già mi piace
> 
> 
> Ovviamente gli schifosi di Repubblica hanno cominciato la loro campagna contro


Ce l'hanno con lui perchè ha fatto questo tweet qualche mese fa, precisamente quando Mattarella disse il suo primo no al governo perchè Salvini voleva Savona come ministro dell'economia. Ed ora i piddini stanno rosicando tutti. Forza Foa!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ce l'hanno con lui perchè ha fatto questo tweet qualche mese fa, precisamente quando Mattarella disse il suo primo no al governo perchè Salvini voleva Savona come ministro dell'economia. Ed ora i piddini stanno rosicando tutti. Forza Foa!




Questo tweet è una garanzia  Si inizia dalle cose serie ora, via lo schifo dalla rai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Luglio 2018)

Non conosco questi nomi ma chiedo solo una cosa che mi interessa: possono cacciare Fazio?


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Luglio 2018)

Ho letto qualche suo articolo in passato, dove spiegava il funzionamento degli spin doctor.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo il giornalista di Dagospia Giuseppe Candela, prima di settembre-ottobre, in Rai potrebbero avvenire "modifiche importanti" oltre che sul piano dirigenziale, anche per quanto riguarda alcuni programmi e volti.*


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2018)

Non impazzisco particolarmente per Foa, ma almeno lui può dire di essere un giornalista vero, a differenza dei burattini e lacchè del PD.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Luglio 2018)

E chiudete Rai 3 per Dio...

Solo in questo Paese può esistere un'intera rete tv sfacciatamente di parte e faziosa...


----------



## SmokingBianco (28 Luglio 2018)

"Godo come un riccio" cit. Crudeli


Foa è il meglio che si potesse trovare sulla piazza, giornalista con la G maiuscola, un top vero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2018)

Salta tutto, non ha i più voti.

Fi vota contro, dopo la richiesta di LeU e PD.

Renzusconi all'ennesima potenza...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Salta tutto, non ha i più voti.
> 
> Fi vota contro, dopo la richiesta di LeU e PD.
> 
> Renzusconi all'ennesima potenza...


Si deciderà con la votazione di mercoledì. Certo è che ora la strada è tutta in salita...


----------



## juventino (30 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Salta tutto, non ha i più voti.
> 
> Fi vota contro, dopo la richiesta di LeU e PD.
> 
> Renzusconi all'ennesima potenza...



Se FI non vota Foa rischia di sprofondare ancora di più dal punto di vista elettorale.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se FI non vota Foa rischia di sprofondare ancora di più dal punto di vista elettorale.


Appunto, getterebbe la maschera definitivamente davanti agli elettori di destra oltre che fare un torto ad un giornalista che scrive per un quotidiano vicino a Berlusconi (Il Giornale).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Agosto 2018)

E' saltato Foa... Sti infami hanno ancora troppo potere


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' saltato Foa... Sti infami hanno ancora troppo potere


È pazzesco


----------



## fabri47 (1 Agosto 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> È pazzesco


Si continua qui:
Presidenza Rai: salta Foa, si punta su Rossi o Laganà

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] chiudi questo topic, grazie.


----------

